# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  How long do panic attacks usually last?

## Wishie

I had one for about 10-15 minutes  today  ::(:  (hyperventilation, my jaw was shaking, I was scared as hell, I didn't have control over my limbs, could hardly breathe, I was crying intensely and drooling) 

1. Is this a normal time period? 
2. Especially for my first proper actual one? 
3. What's the normal length panic attack?

----------


## Relle

:Hug:  Hello there. I'm sorry you're dealing with panic attacks. I have them frequently too and they're definitely scary but one thing to remember is they will pass  ::):  I'm not really sure if there is a normal duration for panic attacks. Some people have shorter attacks and others may have longer. Symptoms vary from person to person, too. Mine last anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour if they're really bad though it's been a very long time since I've had one that lasted that long. 

Are you taking any meds for them or do you know what triggered it?

----------


## Otherside

Fairly quick. Usually about five-ten minutes for me. Panic attacks don't usually last long, thankfully. They just feel like they do.

----------

